
Corporate Stack Exchange wants to be nice – users basically say “no” - zabzonk
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/312038/wed-like-your-feedback-on-our-new-code-of-conduct?cb=1
======
MatrixAlgebra
They don't say "no" unqualified. They say the focus of the site is to build a
knowledge repository, rather than being as nice as humanly possible.

Complaints about SE "toxicity" seem far overblown. If someone doesn't take the
absolute most possible and delicate care in disagreeing with someone else,
that's not "toxic".

